# Advice on Internet thru mobile



## aniket_aries (Dec 26, 2004)

I require an internet con without any cords(not allowed in my hostel). But internet thru a ceelphone is allowed. So anybody please help me out to have a best deal in an internet conn. I vent got a mobile, but would buy one for sake of internet. My avg use per month would be 20 hrs. (not syre about downloads in MB). So please help me out to ve a perfect soln.


----------



## mepappu (Dec 29, 2004)

I only use reliance others is not avalble at my city

Relince has great offer in there postpaid plan
 Rs 600-700( forget exact price but price is less then 700/-)  connection with 1 gb download restriction
 & Rs 1500 with unlimited GBs
speed is quite good 26Killibytes persecond

Happy polling


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Dec 30, 2004)

reliance is d best option. jus around 24 rs per hr, in case u dun wanna go wid d package. Iv been usin reliance since months! its got good speed, n low cost! n no tangling wires needed


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 30, 2004)

Duddeh....

You gave a nice question, But *Why the stupid P :roll: LL  *

BTW, have'nt mention ur location too....

Anyways, You can try The Orange GPRS (Orange Alive!) @ Rs.499 pm

It connects at 115kbps & gives you d/l speeds of 5KBps!

Well if you have an EDGE enabled phone like 3220,6220,6230 you get an EDGE connection @ the same rate(Rs.499) with connection speeds between 143kbps to 244kbps and download speeds between 15KBps to 25KBps

there r no download restrictions n the best part is if you have a laptop, u can surf, wherever you want


----------



## sharma_deepak83 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Orange it is...!!!*

See if u dont use web camera and voice chat etc... Go for Hutch Rs. 99 pack. Cheap isnt it and it is for a month. I know they say that it is for wap services only but doing some jack and all I am successfully running the same on my machine. Download speed is 7.2 Kbps on linux and 4.5 on windows. I know most of you there will not beleive me, but its true. I have a nokia n-gage and connecting the same using a bluetooth and surfing the internet. If u are using the HUTCH Rs. 499 pack, you are charged for every 1 Mb downloaded. Though teh speed is not good but importantly its almost for free. Isnt it


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Dec 31, 2004)

GPRS is for surfing on the mobile itself... while the guy obviously needs to surf thro the PC using a wireless connxn....

@aniket_aries :: in case u do decide to go with the Reliance thing, then i can sell my ORIGINAL datacable for cheap.
Check out my post at:: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10261

Price is negotiable!!


----------



## adorablesrini (Jan 28, 2005)

Wel if its wireless internet connection is wat u want i say go for SIFY.They hav an option of providin Connection thru Wireless Routers.To know how it works check out *broadband.sify.com/how_it_works.html


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2005)

adorablesrini said:
			
		

> Wel if its wireless internet connection is wat u want i say go for SIFY.They hav an option of providin Connection thru Wireless Routers.To know how it works check out *broadband.sify.com/how_it_works.html



do u even realize how expensive wi-fi is??? this guy wants a cheap option 4 browsing under 20hrs per month....get hutch alive 4 99 a month...speeds r slow but then its unlimited usage...


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 29, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> adorablesrini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. Man.. Hutch Alive charges have been revised few months back..  Now Hutch Alive charges are as follows:

* Base charge - 199 bucks PM
* 50 p per 10 Kb download..

So.. If you browse with  Hutch Alive ur bills will kill u alive..


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2005)

OrangeWorld Charges
well, orange hasnt changed its rates...and thats y i said 99...hutch may have changed its rates in other parts of the country...


----------



## zuhaib (Jan 30, 2005)

*internet*

the best i can say is through airtel.i am also staying at the hostel and got the connection through airtel only.i was also in same situation as u r.so go with it for unlimited internet for rs 5 per day.its better not to pay at once u can activate for the day u want the connection .


----------



## prasathvishnu (Jan 30, 2005)

How to get Airtel net conncectinon
wats the procedure.
Is it available for all post paid plans?
Plz help!
Thank you

-Vishnu-


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 30, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> OrangeWorld Charges
> well, orange hasnt changed its rates...and thats y i said 99...hutch may have changed its rates in other parts of the country...



He's asking for having internet on PC thru Phone.. "Hutch/Orange WORLD" is just having WAP internet on Mobile.. For this, it 99 bucks for both Orange/Hutch throughout India..

But coming to Internet on PC,
here are Orange charges for Orange Access.. Its same as Hutch charges...


----------



## zuhaib (Jan 30, 2005)

*airtel connection*

gprs is available in both prepaid and post paid .the charges to gprs in both prepaid and post paid is same.i:e rs 5 per day
u can get th airtel sim and then request for gprs at the helpline to activate the   
gprs service.thats it
plz mail me after ur connection.
if u have any other query then plz ask me.


----------



## nirjharoberoi (Jan 30, 2005)

*Hope this will HELP you!!*

Hi,

If you want a cordless Internet connection you can go for Airtel..
The bandwidth is pretty good as compared to Reliance

To use this service you need a Mobile Phone which supports EDGE Technology... All you have to do is enable GPRS on your phone and use the service...

The GPRS based Internet provided by Airtel costs you Rs. 499/= per month .. that comes arround Rs. 0.50/= per hour.. It has  unlimited download limit... and you can activate and deactivate according to ur need..

Hope this helps you!!

I myself am using Airtel GPRS connection to surf the net.. infact when I was writing this reply I was connected to the NET thru GPRS by Airtel...


----------

